# How to mount hose reel to brick



## Just Bill

Tapcon screws(concrete screws) work well for this, if the proper size hole is drilled. Correct size drill bits often come with, or are available where the screws are sold. It is usually easier to drill into mortar joints with a standard drill. Driling brick sometimes requires a hammer drill. Be careful not to try to overtighten the screws, once they strip out they are useless.


----------



## DangerMouse

i'd think mortar would pull out easier than the brick, no? 
if you add a plastic anchor to the hole before the screw, it'd probably help too?

DM


----------



## Brik

I too like the tapcon approach. The mortar is easier to drill into and the tapcons wont pull out unless you over tighten them or the hole is too big.

The way I like to do this project is to mount a board first to the brick. Paint it, make it look nice, then attach the hose reel to that. The advantage is hole placement. its likely the holes in the hose reel wont line up to where you want to drill. Mount the hose reel with wood screws to the board.

Good luck


----------



## concretemasonry

One thing about Tapcons - When stripped, they are always not a total loss and a scar.

If you strip them, you may have the alternate to enlarge to hole in the mortar and use a plastic or lead anchor for the screw. If you drill into a hard brick, you run the risk of cracking the brick when the screw causes expansion (not as likely with softer brick).

Dick


----------



## Bronx

*Tapcons are the easiest way*

Tapcons have plenty of holding value for your application. Most people with your application use a 1/4 x 1 3/4 hex washer head Tapcon. Be sure that the concrete screw gets into the brick at least 1" but no more than 1 3/4". If the tapcon passes the maxinum embedment of 1 3/4" the hex head may sheer off. The correct drill bit for this concrete screw is the 3/16 x 4 1/2. Be sure to clean the hole out before you drive the tapcon and its very important to drill the hole with a hammer drill. You can save some money if you buy the tapcons online instead of at your local big box store.


----------



## concretemasonry

Good advise if you have to drill into the brick.

Just avoid drilling into hard brick because they are brittle and you may not develop much pull-out resistance.


----------

